# RMI: Server auf VMWare



## Angel4585 (12. Okt 2007)

Hallo,

ich hba ien kleines Problem mit meiner ClientServer Konstruktion.

Wenn ich den Server auf nem realen XP-Rechner im Netz "server" laufen habe funzt das perfekt. Also ich kann vom Client dahin verbinden über "//server/ServerName".

Wenn ich jetzt den Server auf ner virtuellen Maschine habe zu der ich über "server_xp" ne Netzwerkverindung aufbauen kann, bekomm ich beim verbinden vom Client ne Fehlermeldung:



> java.net.MalformedURLException: invalid authority: //server_xp/ServerName
> at java.rmi.Naming.intParseURL(Naming.java:313)
> at java.rmi.Naming.parseURL(Naming.java:220)
> at java.rmi.Naming.lookup(Naming.java:79)
> ...


----------



## tuxedo (12. Okt 2007)

Probier's mal mit der IP ...

"server_xp" ist wohl eher der NetBios Name für die Netzwerkumgebung in Windows ...

- Alex


----------



## Angel4585 (12. Okt 2007)

aber "server" für den realen Rechner geht doch auch?


----------



## tuxedo (12. Okt 2007)

Woher soll ich wissen was "server" bei dir im Netzwerk ist?

Du solltest das nehmen das auch bei einem "ping" funktioniert. Alles was mit "ping" nicht funktioniert geht halt nicht (vorrausgesetzt du hast keine firewall die ICMP's blockt).

Eine Zeile aus meiner Diplomarbeit:


```
mServerSessionFactory = (ServerSessionFactory) Naming.lookup("//"+mServerHost+":"+mServerControlPort +"/ConferenceServer");
```

für "mServerHost" kann ich IPs und/oder auch Domains benutzen. IPs -> klar, brauch ich nix zu sagen. Domains -> alles was sich auflösen lässt, also alles was auch mit ping funktioniert. 

- Alex


----------



## Angel4585 (12. Okt 2007)

ping weber_xp funzt

wenn ich weber_xp nimm kommt die Meldung oben
wenn ich die ip nimm kommt das:


> java.rmi.ConnectException: Connection refused to host: 192.168.115.81; nested exception is:
> java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect
> at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPEndpoint.newSocket(TCPEndpoint.java:601)
> at sun.rmi.transport.tcp.TCPChannel.createConnection(TCPChannel.java:198)
> ...



Wenn ich im explorer \\192.168.115.81\ oder \\weber_xp\ eingib dann komm ich auch auf die vm..


----------



## Angel4585 (12. Okt 2007)

"server" ist der Rechnername des Servers... ich weis.. sehr kreativ..


----------



## tuxedo (12. Okt 2007)

Hast du mal ein "telnet 192.168.115.81 1099"  probiert? bleibt das Fenster offen klappt die Socketverbindung mal prinzipiell. Geht das Fenster zügig wieder zu hast du irgendwas dazwischen was die Verbindung verhindert.

- Alex


----------



## Angel4585 (12. Okt 2007)

Telnet gibts hier unter Vista glaub nimmer :lol:


----------



## tuxedo (12. Okt 2007)

?? kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Wenn nicht kannst du ja in Java nen kleinen Socket-Client nehmen. Wenn sich die Verbindung aufbauen lässt (noch ihne input oder aóutputstreams) dann hats geklappt.

Aber hat Vista nicht so ne ganz tolle Firewalleinstellung?

- Alex


----------



## Angel4585 (12. Okt 2007)

die Firewall hab ich für diese Tests extra ausgeschaltet..

Net Send gibts auch nicht mehr, also könnte Telnet auch abgeschafft worden sein..

Der Witz ist ja das es zum realen rechner geht.. sonst wurde auch nix verändert..

naja ich geh erstmal ins Wochenende, das mit dem Socket mach ich dann nächste Woche mal  

Vllt erfährst du ja am we zufällig was


----------



## tuxedo (12. Okt 2007)

also "net send" ist was komplett anderes wie "telnet".


----------



## Guest (12. Okt 2007)

Angel4585 hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Telnet gibts hier unter Vista glaub nimmer :lol:


Doch, ist aber aus Sicherheitsgründen per Default deaktiviert.
Gehe auf Systemsteuerung->Programme und Funktionen->Windows Funktionen ein- oder ausschalten
und aktiviere dort Telnet-Client.


----------



## tuxedo (14. Okt 2007)

verstehe irgendwie nicht wie ein "client" ein sicherheitsproblem darstellen kann. 

Könnte man ja auch aus "Sicherheitsgründen" den Browser deaktivieren. Naja, Vista eben ...

- Alex


----------



## maki (14. Okt 2007)

> Doch, ist aber aus Sicherheitsgründen per Default deaktiviert.


Telnet  ist nicht *installiert* bei der Standardinstallation von Vista, das hat nichts mit Sicherheit zu tun, sondern schlicht damit, dass der gemeine Windows User das nicht braucht.

Kann man aber jederzeit nachinstallieren.


----------

